# Cat Skid Steer Series Numbers (I, II, III) What do they mean?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Searching used machines I keep seeing different series of machines yet the years all kinda seem the same. Does anyone have info on what the different series changed between machines?

Ex:
Is a 252B the older version of a 252B2 which is the older version of a 252B3 or were they all offered at the same time?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

thats a good q? Mark,,,,ill try and play around with that one a little and post what i find,,,were pretty good in with a local cat dealer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark13;1488027 said:


> Searching used machines I keep seeing different series of machines yet the years all kinda seem the same. Does anyone have info on what the different series changed between machines?
> 
> Ex:
> Is a 252B the older version of a 252B2 which is the older version of a 252B3 or were they all offered at the same time?


Yep, that's the way I understand it. Over the last few years, Arctic has been buying 252B's and last years machine was the 3 series.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark think of it like a deere tractor. 4010-4020-4030-4040-4050.... same size (close) just newer and newer.
Just buy a bobcat and be happy lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That was the answer I got from kitty. Newer, updates etc... Ever try and work on a bobcat?? Kitties all day long!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1489763 said:


> Mark think of it like a deere tractor. 4010-4020-4030-4040-4050.... same size (close) just newer and newer.
> Just buy a bobcat and be happy lol


That's kinda how I was thinking about it. 
I'm not opposed to certain brands, just depends what I can get a better deal on. Also trying to broaden my knowledge so if I have the chance at a machine I know what I'm dealing with. I'd rather not miss a good buy spending to much time researching it because I know nothing about it.



dieselss;1489781 said:


> That was the answer I got from kitty. Newer, updates etc... Ever try and work on a bobcat?? Kitties all day long!!


I've never worked on a Cat and only done minimal work on a Bobcat. I don't think any of them are fun to work on, they just vary on levels of how much it sucks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I can go along with that. We have kitties and mustsngs. Both aren't super bad. I have seem a bobcat getting "brakes" or th. Parking system done,,,,never ever would I do that job!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dieselss;1489998 said:


> I can go along with that. We have kitties and mustsngs. Both aren't super bad. I have seem a bobcat getting "brakes" or th. Parking system done,,,,never ever would I do that job!!


What do you think of the Mustangs? There isn't many by me but there are plenty of Gehl's which are very similar.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i learned on a gehl but now only have bobcats to use at work. everytime i get in a bobcat i remember how much i miss the gehl. sooo simple to operate i think theyre great very easy to use. i saw a truck like yours last week towing a mini ex and a skid that was cool to see behind a srw pickup truck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

randomb0b123;1490544 said:


> i learned on a gehl but now only have bobcats to use at work. everytime i get in a bobcat i remember how much i miss the gehl. sooo simple to operate i think theyre great very easy to use. i saw a truck like yours last week towing a mini ex and a skid that was cool to see behind a srw pickup truck


I don't really like Gehls Tbar style controls, ends up hurting my wrist after a while. A Gehl with Case style controls or Pilot controls I'm fine in.

Sounds like something I'd do if I wasn't going to be on any main roads, two skids, skid and a mini, etc.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Mark,,sorry for long reply on our mustangs. Well I will say ours are pre gehl. 5 have the t-bars and the newest has the two sticks on the side. The t-bars are a pita to work on not enough room. We have never pulled the cabs, which might make it easier, so I can't say. Im with you on the controls, not a fan of the foot operation. And a side note with that, getting in and outta the cab you really have no where else to step but on the pedals,,,not fun if your working on it and you move something. Last,,,I really don't like the brake system, not a positive engagement system like our kitties. We have 3 kitties and love them!! Easier to work on. Parts are super fast (usually next day, but salty). Right before snow season I lift the cabs and psi wash out the belly . Only issue I would say is they are under powered and a little light. Hope this helps.


----------

